# Stronger than Yesturday



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, New journal


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

*Thursday*

*October 28'th  * 

This morning did cycling 45 Minutes on an empty stomach  .. well, no I had coffee before


----------



## dalila (Oct 28, 2004)

hey sara, good luck with the new journal girl!!  Though, the old one was impressive to follow as well! I'll be lurking ard here. 

By the way I asked you a bit more in my journal abt cardio and eating... as I am kinda rusty... wasn't allowed to do any for nearly 5 months...forgot how it all goes...


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks dalila  I hope what I posted would help you 

Its almost time for my last meal of the day and can't have it till the guests leave.. waiting for them to leave so I can go down stairs and have my cottage cheese and fishies


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

aight I cant take it anymore  Im tired, sleepy, want to go to bed and need to eat before bed
All I have here in my room is my whey protein powder container.. thinking of just having this for my last meal tonight since the guests still here and cant go downstairs and eat


----------



## dalila (Oct 28, 2004)

hey sara, yeah you helped a lot! 

errrr why do you have guests so late, and even more errr why can't you eat your CC cheese until they leave?  I'd just sneak in for the tub and a spoon and run back to my room and dig in .


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

They just left and just finished my whey protein drink.. going to get the cottage cheese and add it as an extra protein for today  and will post meals


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2004)

Good, now no slacking this time.


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey Jodi  missed you lots sweetie!!
you might not be impressed with the meals that I will post for today .. but it will pick up soon.. trust me


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

*Thursday*

*October 28'th  * 

_10:00 Pos Cycling_
¾ Cup Oats, ½ Cup Egg whites, 3 Egg whites

12:10
½ Cup Blueberries, ½ Scoop Whey, ½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 5 Fish Oil 

_3:00_
1 Scoop Whey, 5 Fish Oil 

_6:00_
4 oz. Chicken, Lettuce, Onions, Celery

_9:40_
Lots Whey Protein , ½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese 

*Additional Drinks: * 
7:00 AM- Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
6:40 PM- Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Good, now no slacking this time.


You mean slacking of the crazy cheats or slacking for the low calories?
Tomorrow night, my sister invited us to her new house over some Grilled Seafood.. would that be ok for my last meal of the day? Grilled Seafood and some veggies?? or its a no no since I messed up for a week?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *October 28'th  *
> 
> _10:00 Pos Cycling_
> ¾ Cup Oats, ½ Cup Egg whites, 3 Egg whites
> ...



This is the bullshit I told you not to do.  Eat the fucking carbs already.  Dammit.  This is why you went on a week long binge because you stopped eating the carbs, you stopped having the cheat meal and your body caved.  You got sick and your body couldn't handle dieting anymore.  Why do you consistantly do this?  I'm sorry but you are on your own.  I can't help someone that doesn't want to help themselves.


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

Jodi, I want to help myself and Im working on it.. Im doing my best.. I had to force myself this morning to eat the oats.. I already planned tomorrow's meals and the first 4 meals will have carbs.. if you want I can post it tonight

Oh, wednesday I had 3 carb meals out 5 meals


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

I just wanted to note. That about four years ago, when the last time I had a serious bf, he broke up with me (damn ive been single for a long time) I was very upset and then a few days later I heard britney spear's new song "stronger than yesterday" on the radio. Timing was perfect, that song helped me get through.  Just remembered bc of your journal name


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> This is why you went on a week long binge because you stopped eating the carbs, you stopped having the cheat meal and your body caved.
> I_ never stopped having the carbs.. since the first day I cheated I planned my meals for the next day with carbs and I ignored that and cheated...
> Monday was my cheat meal.. I did have my cheat meal and then cheated more the same day and the rest of the week.. _
> You got sick and your body couldn't handle dieting anymore.


Yes, I got sick and I was craving for beef and egg yolks, instead I had sugar and fat


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2004)

I won't be back to Sunday.

You need to get your meals straight Sara.  You are never going to build muscle, lose bodyfat or even get healthier for that matter if you don't eat properly.  If you want to help yourself you know what to do now.  I'll watch but I'm done guiding.  Good luck!


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I won't be back to Sunday.
> 
> You need to get your meals straight Sara.  You are never going to build muscle, lose bodyfat or even get healthier for that matter if you don't eat properly.  If you want to help yourself you know what to do now.  I'll watch but I'm done guiding.  Good luck!



I will be posting my meals and when you come back sunday please take a look at my improved meals and think about if you still be willing to guide me


----------



## sara (Oct 29, 2004)

*Meals*

*October 29???th  * 

_*8:20*_
½ Cup Oats, 1/3 Cup FF Cottage cheese, 1/3 Cup Eggwhites, 1 Egg white, 
2 Fish Oil  

*11:30*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, Green Beans, 3 Fish Oil

~_*4:30*_
1/2 Cup Fiber One, 2 Strawberries, 1 Scoop Whey, 5 Fish Oil 

_*7:20-8:00*_
1 Huge grilled Trout Fillet, lots grilled Shrimp, Lots Broccoli, Lettuce & Onions 

Will be adding  cottage cheese right before bed tonight 

*Additional Drinks*: 
7:30 AM- Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk


----------



## sara (Oct 30, 2004)

*Train*

*Saruurday October 30'th  * 

*Back/Biceps  * 

*Cable Pulldowns  * 75/12, 90/6, 90/5 1/2  

*BB Deadlifts  * 50/12, 12, 12

*1 Arm DB  Row * 30/11, 9, 8

*Iso-lateral Row Machine  * (each side) 60/10, 10, 8, 7

*BB Curls  * 40/11, 7

*Cable Curls  * 60/8, 8

*Hammer Curls  * 22.5/5, 6 

*Seated Incline DB Alternating Curls  * 17.5/7, 7

*Concentration Curls  * 15/5, 5


----------



## sara (Oct 30, 2004)

*Meals*

*October 30???th* 

*6:00*
½ Cup Oats, ½ Cup Egg whites, 3 Eggwhites 

*8:30 PWO*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*11:30*
1 Scoop Whey, 5 Fish Oil 

*2:30  * 
4 oz. Yams, 4 oz. Salmon, Lettuce, Cucumbers, Tomatoes 

*5:40*
2 Slices Bread, 1 Can Tuna, Green Beans, Cucumbers, Lettuce 

*9:00*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Cabbage, 5 Fish Oil

*Additional Drinks:* 
_6:00 AM-_ Plain Coffee 
_3:00 PM- _ Cocoa w. Splenda & nondairy powdered milk  
_6:00 PM-_ Plain Black Tea


----------



## carbchick (Oct 31, 2004)

hey sara! new journal, and back in the gym!    meals are looking good


----------



## sara (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks carbschick  although Im still working on my meals (increasing the carbs)


----------



## sara (Oct 31, 2004)

*Train*

*Sunday Oct. 31'st *  

*Shoulders/Cardio  * 

*DB Shoulder press  * 22.5/11, 7, 6

*DB lateral raise  * (standing) 17.5/9, 8, 7

*DB Bent over lateral raise  * (seated) 12.5/9, 8, 7

*Reverse pec-dec flye* (machine) 50/8, 6, 5 

*BB upright row  * 50/6, 5, 45/6

*Plate Front raise  * 25/9, 8, 7

*DB Shrugs  * 45/7, 5, 8 

*Cardio*: _45 Minutes Cycling _


----------



## sara (Oct 31, 2004)

*Meals*

*Oct 31'st* 

*7:30*
½ Cup Oats, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites

*10:40 PWO & Cardio*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*1:40*
4 oz. Yams, 3 oz. Chicken, Cabbage, 2 Fish Oil _<--- soup_

*5:00*
3 oz. Yams, less than 3 oz. Chicken, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Onions, Cucumbers, 6 Fish Oil 

*8:30* 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1/2 Scoop Whey (PB flavor), 7 Fish Oil 

*Additional Drinks: * 
_7:30 AM-_ Plain Coffee
_5:00 PM_- Cocoa w. nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## dalila (Oct 31, 2004)

hey sara, how was the weekend? Looks like you've been working hard - workouts and meals look good! Good job!


----------



## sara (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey dalila, my weekend was ok  lots studying though   
Im working on bringing my carbs up little more


----------



## sara (Oct 31, 2004)

*PB Whey*

http://www.xsportsnutrition.com/prowhey.html

Im going to try this whey protein PB flavor with cottage cheese tonight  
I don't know if the ingredients sound ok


----------



## carbchick (Oct 31, 2004)

well it looks fine to me    I didn't know that you should drink 20oz of water after drinking a shake ... oops I don't do that. do you?


----------



## sara (Nov 1, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> well it looks fine to me    I didn't know that you should drink 20oz of water after drinking a shake ... oops I don't do that. do you?



Thanks carbchick  but like Jodi posted few days ago.. that if I want to add muscles I need to eat more and thats what Im working on now, adding more carbs  
I think we drink enough water that we dont need to worrry about the 20 oz. after drinking the shake
If we drinking  6 liters a day we should be ok


----------



## sara (Nov 1, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> http://www.xsportsnutrition.com/prowhey.html
> 
> Im going to try this whey protein PB flavor with cottage cheese tonight
> I don't know if the ingredients sound ok



By the way that drink is


----------



## sara (Nov 1, 2004)

*Meals*

*Nov 1'st   * 

*7:45 Post Cycling   * 
¾ Cup Oats, ½ Cup Egg whites, 3 Egg whites

*10:45*
2 Slices Bread , 1 Low Carb Yogurt, 2 Strawberries, ½ Scoop Whey, 1 Fish Oil 

*2:00*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 3 oz. Chicken, Green Beans 

*5:00*
½ Cup Brown Rice, 4 oz. Chicken, Cabbage, 4 Fish Oil 

*9:10*
1 Scoop Whey, 5 Fish Oil 

*Additional Drinks*: 
_5:30 AM_- Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk 
_3:00 PM_- Plain Coffee


----------



## sara (Nov 1, 2004)

*Train*

*Monday Nov 1'st   * 

*Weights*: _OFF_ 

*Cardio*: _40 Minutes Morning Cycling_

*ABS:* _Some Crunches _


----------



## sara (Nov 2, 2004)

*Yogurt?*

This is the yogurt Im planing on using once a week from Trader Joes',  http://www.fage.gr/page/default.asp?id=413&la=2

TOTAL 0% 
NUTRITIONAL INFORMATION PER 100g 
Energy 56Kcal/238Kj 
Protein 10g _<--- I think its 15 Grams protein, I'll double check when I go there_
Carbohydrate 4g 
Fat  0g 

*in addition to one container of low carb yogurt (only once a week)1.5 F, 12 P, 3 C from a local super market*


----------



## sara (Nov 2, 2004)

*Train*

*Tuesday Nov 2'nd  *  

*Push A*

*DB Chest Press  * 25/12, 27.5/7, 7

*DB Incline Chest Press  * (seated) 25/11, 9, 8

*Standing DB Rotations  * 10/15, 15

*Standing DB Lateral Raise  * 17.5/10, 10

*Seated DB Shoulder Press  * 22.5/8, 6, 6

*Reverse Pec-dec Flyes  * 55/7, 6

*BB Close Grip  * 40/10, 10, 9 <-----still working on it  

*BB Skull crushers  * 20/11, 8, 5

*BW Bench Dips   * BW/15, BW+10 lbs Plate/12, 12


----------



## sara (Nov 2, 2004)

*Meals*

*Nov 2'nd   * 

*7:30*
½ Cup Oats, ½ cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites w/ Cinnamon, 2 Fish Oil 

*10:00 PWO*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*1:00*
5 oz. Yams, 3 oz. Chicken, Green Beans, 1 Fish Oil 

*4:30*
2 Slices Bread, 1 Slice FF Cheese, ¾ Scoop Whey, 1 Fish Oil 

*8:00* 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1/2 Scoop Whey, Cabbage, Cucumbers, Onions, 6 Fish Oil 

*Additional Drinks*: 
_7:30 AM_- Plain Coffee 
_~ 3:00 PM_- Chinese Flower Tea w/ Sweetener 
_~ 7:00 PM-_ Cocoa w/ nondairy powdered milk & Stevia


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Sara I will be following along in your journal as well!


----------



## carbchick (Nov 2, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> By the way that drink is




 they generally are


----------



## sara (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi Sara I will be following along in your journal as well!


----------



## sara (Nov 2, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> they generally are



Best thing is to stick to vanilla, Chocolate flavor and you can add fruits, flavors on your own


----------



## sara (Nov 3, 2004)

*Train*

*Wednesday Nov. 3'rd  *  

*Cardio: * 40 Minutes Cycling 
*Weights:* OFF 
*ABS:* Crunches on ball


----------



## sara (Nov 3, 2004)

*Meals*

*Nov 3'rd  * 

*7:45 Post Cardio*
¾ Cup Oats, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites w/ Cinnamon 

*10:45*
1.5 Slices Bread, 1 Cup FF/LC Milk, 1 TBSP SF Pudding, ¾ Cup Scoop Whey, 4 Fish Oil 

*1:45*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, Okra

*4:45*
½ Cup Brown Rice, 1 Salmon Burger, Lots Cauliflower, Broccoli

*~ 8:30*
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Cucumbers, Onions, 5 Fish Oil 

*Additional Drinks*: 
_5:30 AM_- Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk 
_~7:30 PM_- Cocoa w. nondairy powdered milk & Stevia


----------



## dalila (Nov 3, 2004)

hey sara  , or should i call you the cycling chick?  I don't know anyone else who cycles as much as you do! I, for one, die after 15 min on the bike, while I can run for 30 min no problem, weird huh? 

I;ve been meaning to ask you, do you take the same sort of PW shake/meal regardles of whether you're doing cardio only, or weights only, or cardio nad weights?


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey sara  , or should i call you the cycling chick?  I don't know anyone else who cycles as much as you do! I, for one, die after 15 min on the bike, while I can run for 30 min no problem, weird huh?
> 
> I;ve been meaning to ask you, do you take the same sort of PW shake/meal regardles of whether you're doing cardio only, or weights only, or cardio nad weights?


*Hey dailia, I just started adding more cycling days into my training.. Mondays, Wednedays, Thursdays and Sundays 
and weight train: Tuesdays, Thursdays, Saturdays & Sundays... I wish I can run on the treadmill if I can I would *   

*Post workout (weight training) I always have my whey protein with some complex carbs (I've been using brown rice for now, and I may change to Yams, oats or multi grain bread) 
Post cardio, I don't need the whey .. I've been having oats and egg whites
I think for post cardio you can have anything your diet lets you have except for (fats) just make sure to have enough protein & carbs *  

I hope this helps


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 4, 2004)

Aww, I couldn't read that journal entry! Font is too light. 

What are DB rotations by the way sara? And are you going to join in on the IM competition?


----------



## jstar (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Sara!

What are your goals? If you are building muscle then you could cut down on the cardio IMO. 

Good Luck


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Aww, I couldn't read that journal entry! Font is too light.
> 
> What are DB rotations by the way sara? And are you going to join in on the IM competition?



I *bolded* the last post just for ya  
 DB Rotations you would usually do them laying down on a bench and works on your shoulders... But, I do them standing with two DB's
It's posted as external rotations 
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?MainMuscle=Shoulders
No, I'm not going to join the IM competition unless Jodi wants me to


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hi Sara!
> 
> What are your goals? If you are building muscle then you could cut down on the cardio IMO.
> 
> Good Luck



Hey jstar  
I want to build muscles and lower BF


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

*Train*

*Thursday Nov 4'th   * 

*Pull/Cardio*

*Lat cable pulldown  * 90/ 9, 5.5, 6

*1 Arm DB Row  * 30/10, 10, 9

*DB Shrugs  * 90/10, 7

*EZ Bar Curls  * 40/10, 10

*Cable Curls  * 60/9, 8

*DB Curls  * 22.5/6, 5

*1 Super-set   * 
_*EZ Bar Curls * _ 20/30 reps 
_*DB Curls * _ 10/20 reps 
_*EZ Bar Curls * _ 20/20 reps 

*Cardio*: _~40 Minutes Cycling _


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

Jodi, I have a question 
would it be ok if let say I have my first meal (carbs + protein) 7:30 AM
then train 8:40-9:20 
       cycle 9:30-10:30
have a post workout shake (only whey) 10:30 
and then have my next meal (chicken + Carbs+ fats) 12:00 pm
is this ok? only once a week?


----------



## dalila (Nov 4, 2004)

hey sara, I always look at your arms workouts and think " darn, how does she do it with 22 lbs DBs??!"  Can't wait to get there! 

So after weights you have a PW meal of whey and complex carbs; after cardio only, there's no need for whey, or for immediate replenishment? What if you do both weights and then cardio, when do you take the whey?


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey sara, I always look at your arms workouts and think " darn, how does she do it with 22 lbs DBs??!"  Can't wait to get there!
> *You will get there!!!! if you can do 12 reps.. just increase the weight*
> 
> So after weights you have a PW meal of whey and complex carbs; after cardio only, there's no need for whey, or for immediate replenishment? What if you do both weights and then cardio, when do you take the whey?



*My last bicep workout today was an "extra" I did just for today.. felt like giving a shock to my biceps with light weight and high reps and super-set
I do 22 lbs with DB but my reps are very very low*

*If I do weights then cardio, my post workout & cardio meal would be whey& complex carbs.. everytime I touch the weights I go for the whey & carbs
everytime I just do cardio I go for any protein (no fat) & carbs  *


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

*Meals*

*Nov 4'th   * 

*6:30*
½ Cup Oats, 5 Raspberries, ½ Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites w/ Cinnamon, 
1 Fish Oil 

*9:30 Post-workout & cycling*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*12:00*
5 oz. Yams, 3 oz. Chicken

*3:00*
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 4 Fish Oil 

*6:00*
½ Cup Kidney Beans, 3 oz. Chicken, Broccoli, 1 whole Onion, Lettuce 

*~9:00* 
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Cucumbers, 5 Fish Oil 

*Additional Drinks*: 
_6:30 AM_- Plain Coffee 
_~6:30 PM_- Cocoa w. Splenda & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I *bolded* the last post just for ya
> DB Rotations you would usually do them laying down on a bench and works on your shoulders... But, I do them standing with two DB's
> It's posted as external rotations
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?MainMuscle=Shoulders
> No, I'm not going to join the IM competition unless Jodi wants me to


External rotations is the proper name.  Sara, you can do whatever you want, I told you before its all you now my dear


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> External rotations is the proper name.  Sara, you can do whatever you want, I told you before its all you now my dear



I know this not the best thing to do now


----------



## sara (Nov 5, 2004)

*Meals*

*Nov 5???th  * 

*8:00*
½ Cup Oats, 5 Raspberries, ¼ Cup FF CottageCheese, ¼ Cup Egg whites,    3 Eggwhites, 2 Fish Oil 

*11:10*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Can Tuna, Okra 

*2:30*
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, 1 Scoop Whey, 5 Fish Oil 

*6:30*
4 oz. Salmon, Cabbage, Onions, Broccoli, Cucumbers 

*9:00* (Right before bed) 
~1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, Whey protein (not sure the amount) , SF Chocolate Puddin  

*Additional Drinks:* 
_7:50 AM-_ Plain Coffee 
_11:10 AM_- Coffee w/ Stevia & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 5, 2004)

Diet is looking solid sara, keep up the hard work. How long have you been training/dieting? Any current physique pics? 



> It's posted as external rotations
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exe...uscle=Shoulders


Ahh, now I see what you're talking about. I was thinking some type of rotator cuff movement. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sara (Nov 6, 2004)

*** Just edited my last meal from last night  

*** MonStar, Thanks buddy  No, I don't have any pictures 
I've been training/dieting for the past 2 years off for a while from my accident (but still trained a little at home and kept my diet clean and low)


----------



## carbchick (Nov 6, 2004)

is that   b/c you didn't get enough carbs during the day? 
stevia =   
you know sara I remember reading your journal on *ahem* another forum and thinking, 'yuck how does she eat this stuff?'
but I don't think that any more


----------



## sara (Nov 6, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> is that   b/c you didn't get enough carbs during the day?
> stevia =
> you know sara I remember reading your journal on *ahem* another forum and thinking, 'yuck how does she eat this stuff?'
> but I don't think that any more



Yes, I didn't get enough carbs   and thats because I work all day on fridays and can barley have 5 meals! 
I don't think I ever had stevia when I was a member of the other forum  are you talking about other things that Im eating? 

by the way.. that SF pudding at night made my throat feel wierd this morning


----------



## sara (Nov 6, 2004)

*Train*

*Saturday Nov 6'th  * 

*Push* 

_*DB Decline Press * _ 25/11, 9, 6

*Cable Flyes  * (Cross-overs) 25/10, 7, 6

*DB Rotations  * 10/12, 12

*BB Upright Row  * 50/9, 6

*DB Shoulder Press  * 22.5/7, 6, 5

*DB Bent over lateral raise  * (seated) 12.5/8, 8

*Reverse Grip Press down  * (cable) 60/10, 10, 10

*Triceps over-head extension  * (cable) 50/11, 11, 10

*DB Front Raise  * 15/12, 17.5/7, 6


----------



## sara (Nov 6, 2004)

*Meals*

*Nov 6'th  * 

*5:40*
½ Cup Oats, ½ Cup Egg whites, 2 Egg whites

*8:20 Post workout*
1 Cup Brown Rice, 1 Scoop Whey 

*11:30*
1 Cup FF/LC Milk, ½ Scoop Whey, 2 Fish Oil 

*2:30*
2 Slices Bread, 1 Can Tuna, Lettuce 

*Meal 5 Cheat Meal* 
Chocolate (crunch, muskteers, snickers) 
Cookies
Bite Cake 
Cereal (Fiber one & some corn flakes) 
LC Milk 
Bread & some butter, cheese
Apple 


*Meal 6*


*Additional Drinks:*
_5:40 AM_- Plain Coffee 
_~ 3:15 PM_- Cocoa w. nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

> Chocolate (crunch, muskteers, snickers)
> Cookies
> Bite Cake
> Cereal (Fiber one & some corn flakes)
> ...





mmmmm, had I known I would have come over.


----------



## sara (Nov 6, 2004)

Here you go again


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

again?

When was the first time I went?


----------



## sara (Nov 6, 2004)

Im talking about the turkey thread.. thanksgiving


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

hahahahha

I was hoping you would invite me to thanksgiving


----------



## sara (Nov 6, 2004)

you are welcome


----------



## carbchick (Nov 6, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Yes, I didn't get enough carbs   and thats because I work all day on fridays and can barley have 5 meals!
> I don't think I ever had stevia when I was a member of the other forum  are you talking about other things that Im eating?
> 
> by the way.. that SF pudding at night made my throat feel wierd this morning



well one thing I remember is soy dogs, you used to eat a lot of those. I dunno I just remember reading your food log and thinking, where's the food?


----------



## carbchick (Nov 6, 2004)

now you eat whey sandwiches it's much better.


----------



## sara (Nov 7, 2004)

carbchick, that used to be during lent time, where I can't have any animal product (except for fish) no meat, chicken, dairy, whey, etc


----------



## dalila (Nov 7, 2004)

hey sara!  Hope you had a good weekend? I am so stuffed from eating heavy, heavy food, can't wait to workout today!


----------



## carbchick (Nov 7, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> carbchick, that used to be during lent time, where I can't have any animal product (except for fish) no meat, chicken, dairy, whey, etc



ah that would be it! that's pretty hardcore lenten fasting


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## sara (Nov 9, 2004)

Since I screwed up with my diet again for the last 4 days.. I don't think I have a plan to follow or a goal to achieve


----------



## carbchick (Nov 9, 2004)

ack, sara! whassup? c'mon girl, spill it


----------



## sara (Nov 9, 2004)

There is nothing to spill .. I just seem to be doing so well and then I ruin everything


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2004)

I have one thing to say.........stop feeling sorry for yourself and get back on track! 

I know you can do it so make up your mind that tomorrow is the day and just do it!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Im invisible.


----------



## sara (Nov 9, 2004)

Woke up this morning making up my mind that "I can do it" and screwed up!! Will I make it tomorrow? I dunno


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Since I screwed up with my diet again for the last 4 days.. I don't think I have a plan to follow or a goal to achieve


Hey sara......go to my journal.....we have a lot in common right now.  I hate myself, or at least my body right now.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 9, 2004)

well you'll decide when you want it enough. jeez if anyone's been there it's me. WHAT is the name of this journal again? the past is over it's history. what matters isnow. get jiggy with it sara. decide, and do.


----------



## sara (Nov 9, 2004)

I tried so many times and fell back to the hole again.. and everytime I fall to the hole the problem gets deeper and deeper  

Jeanie- at least you went back to clean eating again.. Im still not there yet  

carbchick- I don't think the name of this journal fits me now.. heck! nothing fits me


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I tried so many times and fell back to the hole again.. and everytime I fall to the hole the problem gets deeper and deeper
> 
> Jeanie- at least you went back to clean eating again.. Im still not there yet
> 
> carbchick- I don't think the name of this journal fits me now.. heck! nothing fits me


 ???  Sara, did you see my journal yesterday?


----------



## sara (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, not as bad as my last 4 days


----------



## sara (Nov 9, 2004)

I want to follow a 2 Weeks Fat Burning Diet starting tomorrow, and you guys might say I'm being too hard on myself following this diet for 2 weeks.. I might be losing muscles, but at least I will be losing FAT


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2004)

OMG, stop it.  Why sit and whine and complain about it?  Is it getting you anywhere?  NO.......so do something about it.  I'm not trying to get down on you Sara, but this is just silly and you know better.  Just get with the program.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Yes, not as bad as my last 4 days


There is a reason I haven't posted the food on the weekends.... Can you say, binge eater?  Stop stressing..easy to say as i sit and feel the fat on my stomach


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG, stop it. Why sit and whine and complain about it? Is it getting you anywhere? NO.......so do something about it. I'm not trying to get down on you Sara, but this is just silly and you know better. Just get with the program.


Can you please come by my journal and yell at me too please? I just need a swift kick in the arse!  I am serious!


----------



## sara (Nov 9, 2004)

Jodi- I did try so many times this weekend to start over and over again and it didn't help.. heck, I even have my "clean" food ready and packed and I skipped it and went with the carppy food  

Jeanie- Do you feel your tummy is sore now? I feel its so sore and streched alot!!!


----------



## sara (Nov 9, 2004)

Sunday- I did cycling and weight
Monday- Cycling
Tuesday- Weight 
Tomorrow- Cycling


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi- I did try so many times this weekend to start over and over again and it didn't help.. heck, I even have my "clean" food ready and packed and I skipped it and went with the carppy food
> 
> Jeanie- Do you feel your tummy is sore now? I feel its so sore and streched alot!!!


Dam girl, I break out in sweats form eating too much ....here, look at my Fitday and be sure to check out the weekends in particular..
http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=Terry67


----------



## dalila (Nov 9, 2004)

hey sara, do you know what's trigerring this sudden chage in your eating habits? Why do you bypass, as you say, clean foods in ur fridge and go straight for the crappy ones? Could it be that when you eat clean you eat "too clean" and the body doesn't know how to stop craving fatty, sweet foods once you eat even a bit of it? It does sounds like that too me, and I am afraid that this strict 2 weeks fat busting diet will backfire again! Also you know better than to allow yourself any muscle loss - you know that without the muslce tissue, you'll metabolism will slow down and whne you're off that silly diet, you'l be even mroe prone to holding on to the fat. Please reconsider girl.


----------



## sara (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks dalila, This is similar from beverly's international diet.. I know I will be losing some muscles if I don't maintain a high amount of protein


----------



## sara (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie- if I counted what I ate..it will be worse


----------



## sara (Nov 9, 2004)

http://bodybuildingworld.com/vol8_2/full_life.html


----------



## carbchick (Nov 9, 2004)

don't do anything silly and drastic sara. dietwise I mean.  you'll only rebound from that. just get back on it. yes I know that's the harder route. man, it's hard! no one says it's easy. it's tough. that's what makes it worth doing. faddy diets are just grasping at straws. youknow what will work. suck it up. show yourself you can.


----------



## sara (Nov 10, 2004)

carbchick- I know exactly what you mean..but this is my only choice to lose this FAT that I gained fast


----------



## sara (Nov 10, 2004)

*Day 1*

*Nov 10'th * 

*Meal 1 Post-Cardio* 
½ Cup Oats
½ Scoop Whey 
½ Cup Eggwhites
1 Fish Oil 

*Meal 2* 
1.5 Scoop Whey 
2 Strawberries 

*Meal 3* 
1 Can Tuna 
1 tsp. Flax Oil 
Carrots, Cabbage (Cole Slaw)  1 TBSP Walden???s  Calorie Free Dressing 

*Meal 4* 
1 Scoop Whey 
¼ Cup Raspberries  

*Meal 5* 
3 oz. Salmon 
Lettuce, Onions, Cucumbers, 1 TBSP Walden's Calorie Free Dressing

*Drinks: * 
5:20 AM- Coffee & nondairy powdered milk 
3:00 PM- Coffee & Splenda 

*Train:* 
_40 Minutes morning cycling class _


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> carbchick- I know exactly what you mean..but this is my only choice to lose this FAT that I gained fast


WRONG!  This is no way to lose Fat FAST and remain healthy and not get sick.


----------



## sara (Nov 10, 2004)

Then how am I going to lose the fat fast?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2004)

You can't lose it fast.  There is no magic to this.  You diet just like the rest of us.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You can't lose it fast.  There is no magic to this.  You diet just like the rest of us.



 

Patience and hard work.


----------



## sara (Nov 10, 2004)

I've tried patience and hard work and enjoyed it... but when I fall in the hole its really hard to get back to the hard work


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2004)

*Day 2*

*Nov 11'th * 

*Meal 1* 
½ Cup Oats
½ Cup Egg whites
3 Egg whites 
 2 Fish Oil 

*Meal 2 Post Workout & Cardio* 
2 Scoops Whey 
¼ Cup Blueberries 

*Meal 3* 
4 oz. Chicken 
Cole Slaw Salad (Cabbage, Carrots) 1 TBSP Walden???s Calorie Free Dressing
1 tsp. Flax Oil 

*Meal 4*
1 Scoop Whey 
3 Fish Oil 

*Meal 5*
4 oz. Chicken 
Cole Slaw Salad (Cabbage, Carrots) 1 TBSP Walden???s Calorie Free Dressing 

*Meal 6 * 
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese 
½ Scoop Whey 
5 Fish Oil 

*Additional Drinks: * 
6:30 AM- Plain Coffee
~ 11:00 AM- Coffee &Cocoa w. Stevia, nondairy powdered milk


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2004)

*Train*

*Nov 11'th* 

*Pull/Cardio   * 

_Cable Pulldowns _ 90/9, 6, 6

_DB 1 Arm Row _ 30/10, 8, 7

_DB Shrugs _ 45/10, 8, 6

_EZ Bar Curl _ 40/10, 9

_Cable Curls _ 60/9, 6

_Hammer Curls _ 22.5/8, 6

*Cardio*: 30 Minutes


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

Re-Nov11-----Where are the carbies


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Re-Nov11-----Where are the carbies


Pathetic isn't it?   She thinks she can lose fat this way where in fact she if fucking up her metabolism and will lose muscle while she's at it because she is not allowed much protein.  IOW - She will just get flabby but the scale will drop


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Pathetic isn't it?



Thats what my friend told me, the one you met.. he said listen to Jodi and eat like what you ate before


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2004)

My protein total for today is little over 150 grams 
http://bodybuildingworld.com/vol8_2/full_life.html

they do it and they not sick


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2004)

Im sorry for being sooooooooooo anal  I'm just so upset of all my past nightmares cheats   
I always say..  I learned my lesson, from all the pain that I go through, but it never works


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2004)

You do what you want don't expect the results you are thinking.  Besides, I thought you were not allow more than 100G of protein per day.  Since when did that change?


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

So you had several cheats....like Jodi said you cant loose fat that fast


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You do what you want don't expect the results you are thinking.  Besides, I thought you were not allow more than 100G of protein per day.  Since when did that change?



Jodi, Im in a stage now where I don't care if Im damging my health  

My future goal is to go back on 1 gram protein per body weight, high clean carbs and mod fats.. and NO weakly cheats!! only in special occasions

I know everything you saying is 100% correct and I know Im being pain in the butt not listening to you... give till next Tuesday instead two weeks and I will go back to my diet


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> So you had several cheats....like Jodi said you cant loose fat that fast




I know I cant loose fat fast but its just the mental thing now  

They were more than several cheats


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, Im in a stage now where I don't care if Im damging my health


Ok, so that's a real great attitude to have.    Sara, it's your body do what you want but I think you are being stupid now.


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ok, so that's a real great attitude to have.    Sara, it's your body do what you want but I think you are being stupid now.



You know Jodi, I took some time and thought of this again... I started thinking how you took your time to come and meet me and help me to unfear carbs, etc.. Im going to stop this 2 weeks insane diet plan and listen to you 
Im sorry for being pain in the butt


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2004)

I had to edit the last post! I'm *going* to stop this insane 2 weeks diet and eat regular again


----------



## carbchick (Nov 11, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I had to edit the last post! I'm *going* to stop this insane 2 weeks diet and eat regular again




 
let's see your meals


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2004)

Carbchick- You dont want to see my meals after the 3'rd meal today  I ate crappy, I binged on SUGAR again after I posted that I will be eating clean again.. 

The only new thing is that I told my mom about my problem and she said its not a big deal and I can take care of it since Im tough and always good influence to them on eating clean and healthy


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2004)

Am I really being stronger than yesturday? Do I relate to the title of my journal?


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2004)

Do I need to just leave these forums, the gym and be like the other lazy people?


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm not trying to be rude, mean, or offend you, so please don't take this post as being such. However, your last few posts sound like you are just feeling sorry for yourself right now. Stop being negative and try to work on developing a healthy attitude and lifestyle. Try to stop going from one extreme to another. I know that this is easier said than done, but nothing is ever accomplished through self-pity.  Make sense? Good luck.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 11, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Do I need to just leave these forums, the gym and be like the other lazy people?




it's your call


----------



## sara (Nov 12, 2004)

*** its 10 AM here and I just woke up! does this sound like me? NO!!! Im up at 5 or 6 everyday!!! 

** woke up and went straight to the fridge again!! What is going on?? are there any pills that controls my appetite?


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> ** woke up and went straight to the fridge again!! What is going on?? are there any pills that controls my appetite?


Whats wrong with that?   I eat within 15mins of getting up


----------



## sara (Nov 12, 2004)

Jill- You dont run to the fridge for junk food.. do you?


----------



## sara (Nov 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Re-Nov11-----Where are the carbies


  THERE YOU GO!!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay Sara, what are you doing now?


----------



## sara (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Jeanie  
Im just relaxing


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

That's good.  You sounded like you needed the rest.  Me too.  This forum can be really funny.  I love some of the open chats.


----------



## sara (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes! a rest from posting my current meals/ workouts  
People can be funny, serious and very un-educated


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2004)

Sara just take a break and relax.  You have to find your groove and it will come but you have to stop stressing out.  Look at me, ex bulimic and then I had this massive binging problem and I finally overcame it.  You'll be just fine


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Yes! a rest from posting my current meals/ workouts
> People can be funny, serious and very un-educated


It is a lot of pressure to do all of that but when i have my mind straight on being good I can do it.  The minute I cheat I hate having to enter it for fear of people throwing up when they see it!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Sara just take a break and relax. You have to find your groove and it will come but you have to stop stressing out. Look at me, ex bulimic and then I had this massive binging problem and I finally overcame it. You'll be just fine


You were?  You did?  Good for you!  I am also an exbulimic.  The binging is hard though.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2004)

I definately agree, the binging is the hardest part to stop.  What has helped me has been being less strict on my diet, making sure I eat plenty of healthy foods, not stressing if I eat a little something bad, calling my friends when I am upset, and also a period of time of having no trigger foods around me.  Now I have sugary cereals and candy in the house and I don't eat it


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I definately agree, the binging is the hardest part to stop. What has helped me has been being less strict on my diet, making sure I eat plenty of healthy foods, not stressing if I eat a little something bad, calling my friends when I am upset, and also a period of time of having no trigger foods around me. Now I have sugary cereals and candy in the house and I don't eat it


What are your triggerfoods and how long has it been sinc you have binged?  If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2004)

My biggest trigger foods were cereal (especially cinnamon toast crunch), any kind of ice cream, and peanuts.  I don't know exactly how long it's been since I've binged, and it also depends on how you define binge.  I went overboard with the all bran and low carb milk a few times last month, but it's been longer since I went crazy with bad foods.  Sorry I couldn't be more specific, my memory is on a permanent vacation


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> My biggest trigger foods were cereal (especially cinnamon toast crunch), any kind of ice cream, and peanuts. I don't know exactly how long it's been since I've binged, and it also depends on how you define binge. I went overboard with the all bran and low carb milk a few times last month, but it's been longer since I went crazy with bad foods. Sorry I couldn't be more specific, *my memory is on a permanent vacation*


It's probably better that way!


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2004)

You girls are tough


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> You girls are tough


And you can and will be too!


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks Jeanine  I know Im strong 
Just because Im not posting my meals or workouts doesnt mean Im not eating right  
well, except for today..b-day cheat meals  since tomorrow I work all day and wont have the opprtunity to enjoy my b-day cheat meals


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to be rude, mean, or offend you, so please don't take this post as being such. However, *your last few posts sound like you are just feeling sorry for yourself right now. Stop being negative and try to work on developing a healthy attitude and lifestyle. Try to stop going from one extreme to another*. I know that this is easier said than done, but nothing is ever accomplished through self-pity.  Make sense? Good luck.



aggie- everything you have said is sooooooooooo right! it has helped me alot! thanks girile


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Thanks Jeanine  I know Im strong
> Just because Im not posting my meals or workouts doesnt mean Im not eating right
> well, except for today..b-day cheat meals  since tomorrow I work all day and wont have the opprtunity to enjoy my b-day cheat meals


does d-day mean it will be your birthday tomorrow?


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Yes


Well, I hope you have a nice one, even though you have to work 
Just pace yourself with the cake!


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2004)

oh..no cake not till thanksgiving.. Im having my other b-day cheats


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2004)

I like that smiley  I want it as my new avi


----------



## carbchick (Nov 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Sara! Enjoy your b-day treats, whatever they are!


----------



## sara (Nov 19, 2004)

I was thinking of starting a new journal.. but why bother? if I want to achieve something I can post my meals/workouts anywhere and can still reach my goal(s)  

Yes, I decided to start posting my workouts, meals and nothing will get into my way! except if I need a couple surgeries next year I will rebuild my meals again to follow high carbs, mod protein, mod fat..

*Workouts: * 

Monday- AM Cycling/ABS
Tuesday- Chest/Triceps 
Wednesday- AM Cycling/ABS 
Thursday- AM Cycling 
Friday- OFF
Saturday- Back/Biceps
Sunday- Shoulders/Cycling/ABS


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I was thinking of starting a new journal.. but why bother? if I want to achieve something I can post my meals/workouts anywhere and can still reach my goal(s)
> 
> Yes, I decided to start posting my workouts, meals and nothing will get into my way! except if I need a couple surgeries next year I will rebuild my meals again to follow high carbs, mod protein, mod fat..
> 
> ...


 Sara, you don't do any weight training for your legs? I see a lot of cycling, but no weights. I'm not familiar with your workouts from before, so I don't know if it's that you have a reason for that... sorry for the dumb question if that's the case


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

What would you need surgery for?


----------



## sara (Nov 19, 2004)

GG, PreMier - I dont do any legs workout because I need another surgery for my legs (toes)


----------



## sara (Nov 20, 2004)

*Train*

*Saturday 11/20/04*

*Back/Biceps  * 

_Lat Cable Pulldown _ 90/10, 8, 7, 6

_1 Arm DB Row _ 32.5/10, 8, 7

_Iso-lateral Row _ (machine) 60/12, 12, 65/9, 8 (each side) 

_Close grip cable row _ 75/12, 90/6

_BB Curls _ 40/11, 7, 7

_Cable Curls _ 60/12, 65/6, 6

(*Super-sets*)
_Hammer Curls _ 20/8, 8
_Seated Incline DB Curls _ 17.5/7, 6


----------



## sara (Nov 21, 2004)

*Train*

*Sunday 11/21/04*

*Shoulders/Cardio  * 

_DB Shoulder Press_ 22.5/11, 7, 5, 5

_DB Lateral Raise _ 15/12, 12, 12 <--*--17.5 DB was taken*

_DB Seated Lateral Raise _ 12.5/10, 9, 8

_BB Upright Row _ 50/9, 6, 6

_DB Front Raise _ 17.5/9, 6, 7

_Reverse Flye (machine) _ 55/10, 7, 6

_DB Shrugs _ 45/10, 8, 6

_DB Rotations _ 10/12, 12, 12 

*Cardio*:_ ~ 40 Minutes Cycle _


----------

